# Retro RPGin? (ps1 or earlier)



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

Whoa, gamer furries! :mrgreen:  Now I don't feel so old.

So does anybody out there do the old-school RPG stuff, besides portable ports?  Got a neat or funny story?  Do you admit to playing "B-list" RPGs?  I personally love SaGa Frontier 2 (but not 1) and I have reason to believe that I am the only guy in town who still wanted Legend of Mana even after I had completely stomped it.

I don't fear the reaper, but the SD3 Black Rabite scares the crap out of me.  If Emerald Weapon owned slippers, that's what they would look and act like...


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

The Black Rabite was awesome.

I personally like the Shin Megami Tensei series on the Super Famicom; Simplistic, yet incredibly deep. Also, Final Fantasy 3 I feel is one of the best in the series, and Final Fantasy 2 had  a lot of potential. Uhh, let's see, what else? Tales of Phantasia is amazing. Oh! And Tecmo Cup Soccer / Captain Tsubasa for the NES. Awesome RPG. XD


----------



## Attaman (Nov 22, 2009)

Soul Reaver
Blood Omen
Fallout
Baldur's Gate
Brave Fencer Musashi


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> The Black Rabite was awesome.
> 
> I personally like the Shin Megami Tensei series on the Super Famicom; Simplistic, yet incredibly deep. Also, Final Fantasy 3 I feel is one of the best in the series, and Final Fantasy 2 had a lot of potential. Uhh, let's see, what else? Tales of Phantasia is amazing. Oh! And Tecmo Cup Soccer / Captain Tsubasa for the NES. Awesome RPG. XD


 
Just to clarify, are you referring to FF2 and FF3, or to FF4 and FF6 (which were labeled 2 and 3 respectively in North America)?

And Brave Fencer Mushasi is the shizzle.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 22, 2009)

FF7 that is all


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

@wolfe_luer: Actual FF2 & FF3, not FF4 & FF6.

@TheNewfie: I guess. It sure was pretty back in the day, or so everyone says/said. Still, I personally find FFVII the least interesting of the bunch, and if that's the only RPG you've ever played, you're missing out on an awful lot of good games.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

7th Saga is a great game for the SNES.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> @wolfe_luer: Actual FF2 & FF3, not FF4 & FF6.
> 
> @TheNewfie: I guess. It sure was pretty back in the day, or so everyone says/said. Still, I personally find FFVII the least interesting of the bunch, and if that's the only RPG you've ever played, you're missing out on an awful lot of good games.



I have played others but that's the only old one I ever played


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> The Black Rabite was awesome.
> 
> I personally like the Shin Megami Tensei series on the Super Famicom; Simplistic, yet incredibly deep. Also, Final Fantasy 3 I feel is one of the best in the series, and Final Fantasy 2 had  a lot of potential. Uhh, let's see, what else? Tales of Phantasia is amazing. Oh! And Tecmo Cup Soccer / Captain Tsubasa for the NES. Awesome RPG. XD



Final Fantasy II was pretty average imo, but the 3rd one makes up.  And yea, Tales of Phantasia's amazing.



TheNewfie said:


> FF7 that is all



That over-rated shit, seriously?

Oh well, if ya want good old school RPGs, here's a few ones:

Tactics Ogre, Super Mario RPG, Dragoon Lagoon (sp?), Lunar Silver Star (Story Complete if possible), the Final Fantasy Legends serie (especially the 2nd one), Herzog Zwei (not a RPG, but still enjoyable).

There're many good old RPGs, but these are the best I can remember.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy II was pretty average imo, but the 3rd one makes up.  And yea, Tales of Phantasia's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean Bahamut Lagoon? It's decent.  You have to find a translated ROM to play it though, unless you can read Japanese.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You mean Bahamut Lagoon? It's decent.  You have to find a translated ROM to play it though, unless you can read Japanese.



Thats the one, thanks.. and romulation'll do that for you, lol


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

Arr, how did I forget about Super Mario RPG? It's like, one of the only Nintendo games that's deserved a sequel that hasn't gotten one proper yet (no, Mario & Luigi don't count; They're spiritual successors, though). I get the feeling I'm forgetting a lot more than that, too. Oh! Right, Rudora no Hihou (Treasure of the Rudras) is also pretty awesome, particularly the music and battle animations.

Oh! And the entire freaking Phantasy Star series before PSO. Phantasy Star IV was my favourite; The storyline was amazingly good, and the game was filled with manga/comic-style cutscenes, something most games at the time hadn't done, and added immensely to the depth of the game. It also had a combo system with a macro editor that let you set up specific party actions and combine skills. Also, Rika kicks ass. Though Nei was the first. =3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Arr, how did I forget about Super Mario RPG? It's like, one of the only Nintendo games that's deserved a sequel that hasn't gotten one proper yet (no, Mario & Luigi don't count; They're spiritual successors, though). I get the feeling I'm forgetting a lot more than that, too. Oh! Right, Rudora no Hihou (Treasure of the Rudras) is also pretty awesome, particularly the music and battle animations.
> 
> Oh! And the entire freaking Phantasy Star series before PSO. Phantasy Star IV was my favourite; The storyline was amazingly good, and the game was filled with manga/comic-style cutscenes, something most games at the time hadn't done, and added immensely to the depth of the game. It also had a combo system with a macro editor that let you set up specific party actions and combine skills. Also, Rika kicks ass. Though Nei was the first. =3



Indeed, how could you forget Super Mario RPG >:').

And I forgot the Fire Emblem serie, along with many others Ill prolly remember later when this thread dies


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, and the game series central to the thread that's (currently) vying with this one for the top of the topic list - Breath of Fire. Another amazing series of games.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Dungeon & Dragon.. half counts, as its not a video game, but it sure is retro as Hell

Ya can't find more RPG than that


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

Lagoon for SNES was awesome too though it wasn't one of those turn based ones. It was more like a hack and slash but the title RPG covers lots of different games. Also, the Zelda and FF series.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dungeon & Dragon.. half counts, as its not a video game, but it sure is retro as Hell
> 
> Ya can't find more RPG than that


 
Damn straight!  And woot for Mario RPG!  Geno is still part of my top ten most awesome video game characters EVARRR!

But is there no love for Chrono Trigger here?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 22, 2009)

Final Fantasy (I-VI, IX), Lufia, Legend of the Dragoon, Brave Fencer Musashi.
Not a lot but those games sure were my life back then. =)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dungeon & Dragon.. half counts, as its not a video game, but it sure is retro as Hell
> 
> Ya can't find more RPG than that



It is what Final Fantasy was based upon. But, there have been a number of Dungeons & Dragons video games, from the NES era onwards. In fact, there were a good few for the NES; Unfortunately, most of them sucked terribly and were nothing like D&D.

Going off that, there's the Might & Magic series and the Ultima series, but I never got into either of those.

... Nethack. =D


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 23, 2009)

Secret of Evermorrrre! <3

Also Chrono Trigger in all its incarnations, and the OVA frightened me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I personally like the Shin Megami Tensei series on the Super Famicom.


Lol.



Runefox said:


> Also, Final Fantasy 3 I feel is one of the best in the series, and Final Fantasy 2 had a lot of potential.


Holy shit, That was fucking hilarious



Runefox said:


> Tales of Phantasia is amazing.


 Wut?



TheNewfie said:


> FF7 that is all


No, Just no. 



			
				Runefox;1365348Still said:
			
		

> No, FF3, FF2 and FF8 are the least interesting of the bunch.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> "Secret of Evermorrrre! <3"



That game received such an unfair amount of hate... Mainly because it was shortly after we found out the US wasn't getting *Seiken Densetsu 3*.

*Evermore* was a lot of fun, and much better than folks gave it credit for.  ^__^


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> FF7 that is all



I'm still trying to figure out why so many people continue to hail that game as the greatest thing since sliced bread.... Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why so many people continue to hail that game as the greatest thing since sliced bread.... Â¬_Â¬


 That and  Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 23, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> That game received such an unfair amount of hate... Mainly because it was shortly after we found out the US wasn't getting *Seiken Densetsu 3*.
> *Evemore* was a lot of fun, and much better than folks gave it credit for.  ^__^


Better than SD2 at least, which isn't saying much.

Oh shi--I'm about to die for that aren't I.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Better than SD2 at least, which isn't saying much.
> 
> Oh shi--I'm about to die for that aren't I.



Actually, in terms of gameplay and design, *Evermore* was pretty superior.  *Secret of Mana* was a memorably delightful experience, and I adored every bit of it, but that game was littered to the brim with bugs and glitches.  I lost count how many times the game would freeze or mess up during a boss fight, because I happened to cast a spell at a certain time.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 23, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Actually, in terms of gameplay and design, *Evermore* was pretty superior.  *Secret of Mana* was a memorably delightful experience, and I adored every bit of it, but that game was littered to the brim with bugs and glitches.  I lost count how many times the game would freeze or mess up during a boss fight, because I happened to cast a spell at a certain time.


Finally, someone who isn't obsessed with nostalgia to the point of sheer madness.

(but seriously don't play the DS version of Chrono Trigger, it's sad and wrong and not because they changed it but because of what they changed)

Chrono Cross?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 23, 2009)

Secret of Evermore is deserving of a good revamp for a DS rerelease, I think.  It won't happen, but hey, I can dream.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Finally, someone who isn't obsessed with nostalgia to the point of sheer madness.
> 
> (but seriously don't play the DS version of Chrono Trigger, it's sad and wrong and not because they changed it but because of what they changed)
> 
> Chrono Cross?



I liked the DS version of *Chrono Trigger* just enough because I've desperately thirsted for a decent portable adaptation of one of my favorite games.  However, I do agree that the SNES original is by far the most superior.  The game was perfect the way it was.

*Chrono Cross* was just a mess.  As a standalone RPG, I thought it was actually quite entertaining.  I mean, it didn't drag and I enjoyed the battle system quite a bit.  As a sequel to *Trigger*, I thought it was a pure cop-out.  The ties to the first game were hokey and cheap, and the 40+ characters bit was complete overkill.  Of course, it doesn't help that they made this game from another source called *Radical Dreamers* instead of creating a whole sequel from scratch on their own.

I was so disappointed, 'cause I had been super-hyped for *Cross* for over a year until its release.


----------



## Xion (Nov 23, 2009)

Phantasy Star 4 > Any SNES RPG
/thread!


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Better than SD2 at least, which isn't saying much.
> 
> Oh shi--I'm about to die for that aren't I.



You really didn't like Secret of Mana? Why's that?

And as for PS1 RPGs, oh buddy, does it have some of the best or what?

Valkyrie Profile
Wild ARMs 1 and 2
Star Ocean 2
Legend of Legaia
Final Fantasy Tactics
Tales of Destiny
Tales of Eternia (Destiny 2 in the US)
Suikoden 1 and 2
Parasite Eve
Legend of Mana (which you already said)
Koudelka

Then there's quite a few more. If you want SNES games, here's a list of what I played and liked:

Bahamut Lagoon
Dragon Quest 6 (the ONLY Dragon Quest game I liked)
The obvious FF games (4 and 6)
*LUFIA 1 and 2!* (These are a must play for any RPG dork)
Any of the Shin Megami Tensei games. Hard, but fun
Star Ocean
Tales of Phantasia (still holds the title for the funniest conversation ever)
Treasure of Rudras
-------------------------
As for the whole Evermore/Mana debate, I enjoyed Secret of Mana much more than I did of Evermore. Evermore had quite a few boring spots for me, and the music just didn't do it for me. Not to say it was a bad game, but those are the reasons why I liked Mana much more.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 23, 2009)

7nth Saga
Breath of Fire 1,2 and 4
Suikoden 1 and 2
Persona 1 and 2
Shining force 1 and 2
Phantasy Star 1 and 2
Parasite's Eve 1
Valkarie Profile
Secret of Evermore
Illusions of Gaia
Star Ocean for the Ps1
Dragon Warrior 1, 2, and 3
Vagrant Story
Final Fantasy 3 and 9

There are others, but I can't think of them right now lol


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2009)

I miss Lunar Legends. If I can get my hands on the blue sequel thing I will be so happy


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Super Mario RPG



I still haven't beaten that game yet, gawd damn yardovitch keeps killing me.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 23, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> I still haven't beaten that game yet, gawd damn yardovitch keeps killing me.



Yardovitch was as his name implies. A BITCH! I hated fighting him.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 23, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Yardovitch was as his name implies. A BITCH! I hated fighting him.


 
Yes he was, I forgot what sort of cheap trick I ended up doing.

BTW: Some surprises for me:  Secret of Evermore?  Bitchin' Game and thought I was the only person to ever played it and liked it!  Legend of Legaia?  If that was a MOVIE, it'd be so straight-to-DVD-it-hurts.  Drove me nuts.  Lufia?  I can't say I had the privilege, RPG pickings were slim back in that day and I needed some blow-em-up games at the time.  

And ff7-haters:  I do not think that this game is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but this is the one game that I actually can say I bought before I bought a ps1 to play it on.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 23, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> Yes he was, I forgot what sort of cheap trick I ended up doing.
> 
> BTW: Some surprises for me:  Secret of Evermore?  Bitchin' Game and thought I was the only person to ever played it and liked it!  Legend of Legaia?  If that was a MOVIE, it'd be so straight-to-DVD-it-hurts.  Drove me nuts.  Lufia?  I can't say I had the privilege, RPG pickings were slim back in that day and I needed some blow-em-up games at the time.
> 
> And ff7-haters:  I do not think that this game is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but this is the one game that I actually can say I bought before I bought a ps1 to play it on.



Definitely need to try out Lufia 2: Rise of the Sinistrals. Easily one of my most favorite games ever. Lufia 2 is actually a prequel to the first game, so you should play the second one before the first (even though the second game improved on everything from the first).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I became skitsafrantic after reading these recommendations.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I think I became skitsafrantic after reading these recommendations.



'Kay. You realize that most of the RPG's listed constitute... Well, pretty much all of the RPG series of the day, right?


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 23, 2009)

Shiren the Wanderer.

Awwww yeaaaaah.


----------



## Miniver (Nov 23, 2009)

Xenogears, Chrono Trigger, Lunar series, and Final Fantasy IX are all very nifty.

Especially because they're rather straight-forward and not complicated but still fun and challenging.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Nov 23, 2009)

...lots of good titles already listed here... but there seems to be a severe lack of Earthbound for the SNES being mentioned... at all. XD

That's still one of my favorite games EVER. Lots o' fun ^^

Personal favorites for the 16-bit era would have to be the Shining Force titles, Ogre Battle, Phantasy Star 2 & 4 (3 was alright but.... eh), Arcana, Brain Lord, and Robotrek are among my favorites. (Yes, some of them are obscure as hell, but loads of fun -- try 'em out ^^)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> 'Kay. You realize that most of the RPG's listed constitute... Well, pretty much all of the RPG series of the day, right?


 And.......?


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 23, 2009)

Ummm.... Yeah... wtf? No one mentioned Final Fantasy 7 yet? 

Final Fantasy 7 is awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Ummm.... Yeah... wtf? No one mentioned Final Fantasy 7 yet?
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 is awesome.


 Lol wut?


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 23, 2009)

Kokusho: It's not that I didn't like SoM. As with many, it was a childhood fave. It just lost the ability to entertain me by the time elementary school was over. The story/characterization was vague and oversimplified, and a battle system that was none too special didn't help. It's like FF7, a solidly nice (esp musically) game that's just really overhyped.

Oh, and DragonRift: I actually was delighted with such things as the touch-screen compatibilty and new areas in CT for the DS, but... Frog's accent, gone. Magus sometimes referred to as Fiendlord. Roly Polys are now ROUNDILLOS. Item names have been genericized. Ouch.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> And.......?



Oh, I see.



> Ummm.... Yeah... wtf? No one mentioned Final Fantasy 7 yet?


Two problems with that: First, yeah, it has, multiple times, even to the point of people talking about point number two, which is that it's overrated and overall, while genre-popularizing, it ranks among my least favourite games of all time.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 24, 2009)

final fantasy:
- 4 for being very goal-oriented as well as for having imo what is the most balanced side-view turn-based battle system i've seen out of an rpg
- 6 for having a well-structured (although somewhat cliched) narrative as well as taking most of its cues from opera, something i'm sure no rpg will ever do again
- 7 for the entire first hour or so
- 8 for taking a whole bunch of good ideas and fucking them up beyond recognition (except for laguna's story. laguna's story was great)
- tactics for being _dark as shit_ as well as having the best characterization in the series at that point in time

mana:
- secret of mana. i don't know why, it just feels great. that and hiroki kikuta's music really makes the game
- seiken densetsu 3 for refinement of what made secret of mana great as well as having a linear, but very modular main story, something i'd never seen until that point

landstalker: the treasures of king nole for being a downright devilish isometric rpg
light crusader for being a less devilish isometric rpg, but still being fun. also for weird time travel
brain lord: was pretty fun. could have used a little expansion, though.
illusion of gaia: decent gameplay, excellent world and use of historic places and artifacts to give the game a unique flavor
chrono trigger: while the characters are painted in pretty broad brushes, the game is still fun overall
chrono cross: i love the art. this game has a very dirty and earthen look to it compared to ps1 final fantasy games. the music is also the most diverse music i've ever heard in an rpg.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 24, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Ummm.... Yeah... wtf? No one mentioned Final Fantasy 7 yet?
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 is awesome.



I understand and fully respect the impact *FF7* had on the RPG market a decade ago, and how it changed Japan's outlook on porting 'em to the US.  But for God's sake, I really wish people would let that damn game go.  I can list probably thirty RPGs that have more lasting appeal than that one.

Look, *FF7* wasn't a bad game. It was a solid RPG that satisfied fans of the series and brought newcomers out from all directions.  It's the same reason why I hardly bring up *Chrono Trigger*.  These games were damn good for their time, and they hold loads of nostalgic value.  It's cool if they're your favorite games.  Hell, I still say *Trigger*'s one of my all-time favorites...

But that doesn't mean I think it's so goddamn awesome that I've got to mention it every single time someone makes threads like these, like a broken record, or some hyperactive kid constantly shouting out his favorite color every twenty minutes.

Let's discuss games that aren't on every single person's top ten list.  There are some great gems out there that have pretty much been forgotten... Like *Lufia*...  ^__^


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 24, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Kokusho: It's not that I didn't like SoM. As with many, it was a childhood fave. It just lost the ability to entertain me by the time elementary school was over. The story/characterization was vague and oversimplified, and a battle system that was none too special didn't help. It's like FF7, a solidly nice (esp musically) game that's just really overhyped.



Ohhhh, I see. I was just wonderin' why because I don't hear many people say that about SoM, so I always get curious when they say something like that. It's not a bad comment or anything, just my curiosity going "WHHHAAAAAT?! WHYYYYY?!" and finally "Ohhh, that makes sense."



> Let's discuss games that aren't on every single person's top ten list. There are some great gems out there that have pretty much been forgotten... Like Lufia... ^__^



A new Lufia game has been announced! 

http://www.rpgamer.com/games/lufia/lufialands/lufialands.html

I'm so excited. I hope it doesn't suck like the GBA one. Maybe they'll finally fight Arek the Absolute! 

EDIT: Nope, it's just a DS remake for Lufia 2 according to another article I just found.

http://www.rpgamer.com/news/Q4-2009/111909a.html


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 24, 2009)

Anybody played war song for the genesis, I think? I loved that one. It was so simple and cheesy, yet addictive.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 24, 2009)

No but I have played Phantasy Star 1,2, and 3 on my Genesis


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 24, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> A new Lufia game has been announced!
> 
> http://www.rpgamer.com/games/lufia/lufialands/lufialands.html
> 
> ...


I'm definately getting that. o:


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> Whoa, gamer furries! :mrgreen: Now I don't feel so old.
> 
> So does anybody out there do the old-school RPG stuff, besides portable ports? Got a neat or funny story? Do you admit to playing "B-list" RPGs? I personally love SaGa Frontier 2 (but not 1) and I have reason to believe that I am the only guy in town who still wanted Legend of Mana even after I had completely stomped it.
> 
> I don't fear the reaper, but the SD3 Black Rabite scares the crap out of me. If Emerald Weapon owned slippers, that's what they would look and act like...


 
Sorry, old-school for me is table-top or pencil-n-paper. I don't really play old JRPGs or, for that matter, many old RPGs at all.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 24, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Anybody played war song for the genesis, I think? I loved that one. It was so simple and cheesy, yet addictive.



War Song were strategy RPGs where the main character had red hair and like a feathery thing as a tiara, wasn't it? If it was, then I LOVED these games.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

Has nobody expressed any love for Terranigma yet?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has nobody expressed any love for Terranigma yet?



Oh hey, that was a great game.  Why the US never saw an official release, I don't know.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh hey, that was a great game.  Why the US never saw an official release, I don't know.


Probably because the main character ends up becoming a god of sorts. You know how Americans hate blasphemy...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Probably because the main character ends up becoming a god of sorts. You know how Americans hate blasphemy...



the only place you can get drunk on cola or soup is inside your super nintendo.

look it up, it's science


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 24, 2009)

I've noticed that yeah, everybody talks about "a-list" games (the ones that were really popular, were readily accessible/buyable) with some mentioning of Lufia, Evermore (do not take this as an insult, I loves me smashing my way through fetid jungles with a stick, dressed up as Marty McFly).  But am I the only person who liked the SaGa Series or LEGEND of Mana?

And @ the person who liked the SoM soundtrack:  Yes that stuff is the shiznit!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> I've noticed that yeah, everybody talks about "a-list" games (the ones that were really popular, were readily accessible/buyable) with some mentioning of Lufia, Evermore (do not take this as an insult, I loves me smashing my way through fetid jungles with a stick, dressed up as Marty McFly).  But am I the only person who liked the SaGa Series or LEGEND of Mana?


Yes.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Soul Reaver
> Blood Omen



Soul Reaver is a puzzle game, Blood Omen is a hack and slash.

Soul Reaver has none of the actual gameplay elements that make up an RPG. Things like level ups, different equipment and shops. Blood Omen has large amounts of equipment, but at it's core the only gameplay it has, is just slashing at things and occasionally using your projectiles.

The only things they do have that could potentially make them RPGs are large sprawling worlds, different weapons and of course gameplay other then straight combat. But in Blood Omen's case it's almost 90% combat, 10% backtracking to find secrets.

Anyway mine are FF6 and 9. I would count Deus Ex as well, but it was never released on a console until later for the PS2. However the PC version was released in 2000 during the PS1's lifetime and is playable on any possible video card after 2001-ish. I played it back on my 10 year old PC and I could still max out all the graphics without having any glitches


----------



## Singularity (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh, haven't played too many of the SNES rpgs, unfortunately.  I quite liked Super Mario RPG and FF4 though, even if I played the latter as a GBA port.  A friend of mine, however, has a knack for finding fucktons of obscure, yet awesome SNES RPGs that I really need to set aside time to play sometime...  One of the ones I watched him play that I didn't see mentioned is Live a Live.  From what little I saw, it was very interesting.  The ending wasn't really my style though.

There's another one too, but the name doesn't come to mind. It was more of a tactics game, but it wins for having a monkey as a black mage. xD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Soul Reaver is a puzzle game, Blood Omen is a hack and slash.
> 
> Soul Reaver has none of the actual gameplay elements that make up an RPG. Things like level ups, different equipment and shops. Blood Omen has large amounts of equipment, but at it's core the only gameplay it has, is just slashing at things and occasionally using your projectiles.
> 
> ...


Blood Omen and Soul Reaver are both considered adventure games, actually. Still not RPGs, though.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Blood Omen and Soul Reaver are both considered adventure games, actually. Still not RPGs, though.



Indeed. Adventure, Hack and Slash, puzzles etc. While they are still very good additions to the PS1's library, (I homage Blood Omen via my signature) they cannot be considered RPGs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

Destiny of an Emperor :V


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 24, 2009)

... Are we including LoZ titles here?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Are we including LoZ titles here?



A lot of people would say that LoZ =/= RPG, so...

Then again, they might say that about Terranigma and Secret of Mana too.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 25, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Are we including LoZ titles here?



Depends. I would consider a game such as a Link to the Past an RPG hybrid with a hack and slash. Considering it has a full sprawling world with side quests to complement the main quest, and of course things such as shops. However it doesn't have principle RPG concepts such as XP and levels, along with classes.

I guess that is why A Link to the Past is so good. It takes the good and leaves the bad, and of course. The Ugly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Are we including LoZ titles here?


 Nope.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 25, 2009)

I completely forgot about Terranigma. Damn Bloody Mary


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> A lot of people would say that LoZ =/= RPG, so...
> 
> Then again, they might say that about Terranigma and Secret of Mana too.


Terranigma and the Mana games are more RPG-like than Zelda, though, if only because you level up in them and equip different armor and weapons.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Terranigma and the Mana games are more RPG-like than Zelda, though, if only because you level up in them and equip different armor and weapons.



LoZ 2 did have an EXP and leveling system.  That does not necessarily make it an RPG, mind you, but...


----------



## Singularity (Nov 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Depends. I would consider a game such as a Link to the Past an RPG hybrid with a hack and slash. Considering it has a full sprawling world with side quests to complement the main quest, and of course things such as shops. However it doesn't have principle RPG concepts such as XP and levels, along with classes.
> 
> I guess that is why A Link to the Past is so good. It takes the good and leaves the bad, and of course. The Ugly.



See, definitions like these always get kinda fuzzy on some level.  For example, most tactics games I've played have all the concepts you consider integral to RPGs, but because of the way the battles play out, they're a fundamentally different genre.

As an aside, I hate the people that take the definition RPG too broadly. RPGs involve more than just playing a role.  Platformers and hack-and-slashes aren't RPGs, just because you play as a certain character. >.>


----------



## TDK (Nov 25, 2009)

TL;DR the rest of the thread, but I have to say this.

EARTHBOUND IS ONE OF THE BEST RPG'S EVER.

You may now continue.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> TL;DR the rest of the thread, but I have to say this.
> 
> EARTHBOUND IS ONE OF THE BEST RPG'S EVER.
> 
> You may now continue.



[/jackasswest]

EarthBound and the Mother series are fun, yeah.  Should be on every "best 16-bit RPG" list out there IMO.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> [/jackasswest]


No, he did it wrong for that.



> EarthBound and the Mother series are fun, yeah.  Should be on every "best 16-bit RPG" list out there IMO.


Yes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPCKwmR06DU


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2009)

FF Tactics
FF I
Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Crystalis

Also giving a shout out to some oldschool adventure games.

The Longest Jourey
Sam and Max
Grim Fandango

So much oldschool goodness.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Also giving a shout out to some oldschool adventure games.
> 
> The Longest Jourey
> Sam and Max
> ...


Point-and-clicks! <3

One of these days, I'm going to have to figure out how to get The Longest Journey running properly under Wine. It was just starting to get cool when I switched back to Linux.

Gotta get a copy of Sam and Max, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> TL;DR the rest of the thread, but I have to say this.
> 
> EARTHBOUND IS ONE OF THE BEST RPG'S EVER.
> 
> You may now continue.


Lol, Mother fan.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Secret of Mana


 Oh, I love being juggled by wolf furries.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 26, 2009)

No SaGa fans...

Forgot I had Lufia and Lufia 2 on my Romulations, so I'll load them up once my primary is back up and running, since they seem to have some quality.  

-shrugs- There was a much greater depth and variety of tastes here than I anticipated, so really I'm both a bit pleased and intimidated.

And WOOT for the S&M fan.  Naught like a touch of chaos to liven up one's day.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

There was a JOKE here. It's gone now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest is epic.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 27, 2009)

The funnest RPG I ever played is an often overlooked PS1 game called Beyond the Beyond, if you overlook that pain in the arse face puzzle near the beginning of the game. It fun from start to finish. Even the final boss is fun.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been playing a lot of old WPRGs lately, like Waxworks and Might and Magic. Problem is, back in those days, the people had no problem with feeding you your own dick through their difficulty. At least this pretty good dungeon mapper I found helps. I'd try Wizardry 8 again, too, because I loved how much you could customize your characters, but no. God no.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy Mystic Quest is epic.


 
Say WHUHT?! Except for the hookshot clone that game was pure bland, with a hint of yuk.

Despite being there when they came out, I managed to miss out on a lot of Ps1 stuff.  Beign lame hath its price.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> Say WHUHT?! Except for the hookshot clone that game was pure bland, with a hint of yuk.
> 
> Despite being there when they came out, I managed to miss out on a lot of Ps1 stuff.  Beign lame hath its price.



What the heck?  It was the first Final Fantasy I remake ever made, and an amazing one too, did you even play an hour?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What the heck?  It was the first Final Fantasy I remake ever made, and an amazing one too, did you even play an hour?


lol, completionist


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 27, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> The funnest RPG I ever played is an often overlooked PS1 game called Beyond the Beyond, if you overlook that pain in the arse face puzzle near the beginning of the game. It fun from start to finish. Even the final boss is fun.



Beyond the Beyond was fun... until you realize the obscene random encounter rate is about 200% 



Ibuuyk said:


> What the heck?  It was the first Final Fantasy I remake ever made, and an amazing one too, did you even play an hour?



And how was Mystic Quest a FF1 remake?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2009)

FF:MQ wasn't even really a FF game.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What the heck? It was the first Final Fantasy I remake ever made, and an amazing one too, did you even play an hour?


 
Actually, I played that game all the way up the final boss and finally gave up, no less than THREE times, two on the original SNES, the third on romulation.  About the only two things I enjoyed was the extendo-claw thing (that jsut screams HOOKSHOT from LoZ) and how bigger critters (PUERILE ALERT) made a sound like a big ol' fart when you killed them.

Oh, and the hero whining about his allowance.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> lol, completionist



Wha?



Kokusho said:


> Beyond the Beyond was fun... until you realize the obscene random encounter rate is about 200%
> 
> 
> 
> And how was Mystic Quest a FF1 remake?



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1072423/



Tycho said:


> FF:MQ wasn't even really a FF game.



Just because it isn't part of the main serie everybody loves so much doesn't mean it doesn't count as a Final Fantasy game



wulfe_luer said:


> Actually, I played that game all the way up the final boss and finally gave up, no less than THREE times, two on the original SNES, the third on romulation.  About the only two things I enjoyed was the extendo-claw thing (that jsut screams HOOKSHOT from LoZ) and how bigger critters (PUERILE ALERT) made a sound like a big ol' fart when you killed them.
> 
> Oh, and the hero whining about his allowance.



Wow, I gotta admit, you've got some patience there.  Mystic Quest doesn't have the same re-playability; in fact, it doesn't have any, once you beat the game, you don't play it another time.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wha?


You just did the same thing Twitards always do--"you never even sat through the whole thing, did you!? >:["



> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1072423/


You know, just because you can post something on the Internet doesn't mean it's true.



> Just because it isn't part of the main serie everybody loves so much doesn't mean it doesn't count as a Final Fantasy game


You know what DOES mean it doesn't count as a Final Fantasy game?
The fact that it was originally a repackaging of the first Seiken Densetsu game.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You just did the same thing Twitards always do--"you never even sat through the whole thing, did you!? >:["
> 
> *Well, I'm a FFtard after all >:')*
> 
> ...



Well, that's some mighty good Seiken Densetsu game then, with Crystals, Ramuh, & the same final dungeon system was Final Fantasy I.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, that's some mighty good Seiken Densetsu game then, with Crystals, Ramuh, & the same final dungeon system was Final Fantasy I.


What part of "repackaging" did you not understand?

As for the rest: Lrn2 /quote.

Also, I know you might not understand why this is, since you're proud to be furry, but it is generally frowned upon to take pride in one's fandom-induced retardation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2009)

Wild ARMs, Fuck.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wild ARMs, Fuck.



I agree 100%. Best. Game. Ever [/WildARMsfanboy]



> I know that, but it's just a review, and I posted it cuz I didn't feel like typing the whole thing to explain to him how it was a remake



I don't mean to sound rude or anything about this, but your link doesn't prove anything. FFI for the PSP/PSX/GBA is a remake of the original. FF?MQ was just a stand alone game. The only things it had in common were the crystals. If it was a remake, it would have more or less followed along rather closely to how FFI played instead of entirely changing the game.



> The fact that it was originally a repackaging of the first Seiken Densetsu game.



Are you sure about this one? I thought the only Final Fantasy that was mislabeled for SD series was FFAdventure for the Game Boy. I've never heard of this one being anything but just the random stand-alone game.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Are you sure about this one? I thought the only Final Fantasy that was mislabeled for SD series was FFAdventure for the Game Boy. I've never heard of this one being anything but just the random stand-alone game.


Oh, I guess that was it. Oh well, I'm right about the rest :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> _What part of "repackaging" did you not understand?_
> 
> As for the rest: Lrn2 /quote.
> 
> Also, I know you might not understand why this is, since you're proud to be furry, but it is generally frowned upon to take pride in one's fandom-induced retardation.



I was being sarcastic, dear D'=.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2009)

Mystic Quest/USA: Different characters, different plot, different locations, different gameplay, different everything. FFIII and FFV had crystals, too, but were they remakes of FFI? No. Just because a singular plot point is the same doesn't make it the same game, or even the same story. Mystic Quest was conceived as an adventure game - a simplistic one - that was easy to get into for first-time players. While most people put it down rather harshly, it actually wasn't as terrible as people made it out to be; Simply different, and not a true Final Fantasy game.

I was wondering when someone would bring up Mystic Quest, though I didn't think anyone would have thought of it as a remake of FFI. Did you play through FFI?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Mystic Quest/USA: Different characters, different plot, different locations, different gameplay, different everything. FFIII and FFV had crystals, too, but were they remakes of FFI? No. Just because a singular plot point is the same doesn't make it the same game, or even the same story. Mystic Quest was conceived as an adventure game - a simplistic one - that was easy to get into for first-time players. While most people put it down rather harshly, it actually wasn't as terrible as people made it out to be; Simply different, and not a true Final Fantasy game.
> 
> I was wondering when someone would bring up Mystic Quest, though I didn't think anyone would have thought of it as a remake of FFI. Did you play through FFI?



Of course I did ='/.


----------



## Marticus (Nov 29, 2009)

Little Big Adventure
more adventure i guess, still a good game though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 29, 2009)

Legend of Dragoon, Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, and Paper Mario were the shit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> That game received such an unfair amount of hate... Mainly because it was shortly after we found out the US wasn't getting *Seiken Densetsu 3*.
> 
> *Evermore* was a lot of fun, and much better than folks gave it credit for.  ^__^



Especially since it was developed by North American staff and we actually got Chrono Trigger instead of Seiken Denesetsu 3.  Wouldn't you think the credits may have informed them to the first bit of info?


----------



## Revy (Nov 29, 2009)

best RPG's were on super nintendo/gameboy


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why so many people continue to hail that game as the greatest thing since sliced bread.... Â¬_Â¬



I'm the same with Morrowind.  But then again it's probably because you're *ENCOURAGED* to be a mindless fanboy and relentlessly praise it, and anyone who doesn't think it's the same must have their entire families boiled in lava. Never mind that fanboyism is what leads to hype backlash and all...because when you think it's good enough to make you suddenly collapse into a moaning puddle of jizz after playing it....there is a 100% chance it will not be.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Legend of Dragoon, Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, and Paper Mario were the shit.



Paper Mario was good, TTYD was disappointing.



Revy said:


> best RPG's were on super nintendo/gameboy



Indeed, but where good ones on NES too ^^


----------

